# Looking to cook with a team in VA/NC area



## lance916 (Dec 22, 2014)

My father in law and I are KCBS certified judges and want/need to cook with a team to become master judges (and to enhance our judging skills).  Is there anyone willing to let us cook with them at a comp in the VA/NC area during the upcoming 2015 season?


----------

